# IVF & Air Pollution Study



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Study in South Korea

https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-health-pregnancy-ivf-pollution/air-pollution-linked-to-fertility-treatment-failure-idUKKBN1HX3AW

_"Researchers analyzed pregnancy rates over nine years and more than 6,600 IVF cycles at a Seoul fertility clinic and found reduced conception rates and increased pregnancy losses among women exposed to the highest levels of five types of air pollution...."_

Also in:
https://www.bionews.org.uk/page_135625

Of course I live in an area with really low air pollution and it didn't help me! That's the problem with stats   

(If anyone in Scotland is interested, you can find out your daily levels via http://www.scottishairquality.co.uk/)

Turia x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I also came across of the UK research that shows that environmental pollution has negative effects on male fertility.


----------

